# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Concrete posts for fence

## verucaboi

Hey guys, I'm new to this forum (I joined just to reply to the thread at http://www.renovateforum.com/f214/re...-posts-116206/ but it is too old to reply to, hence starting a new thread).  I am looking at a similar situation, as our neighbours and we want to replace the fence, but want to retain the existing concrete posts, since it will be more solid and less chance of it being destroyed by termites, weather and so forth.  On top of this, we both have 2 dogs each.  
What should we look at when seeing about retaining the posts, versus replacing them?  Are there any fencers in the Casey area that any of you can recommend?

----------


## shortsta

Make sure of 2 things...or your stuffed (not counting whether they are still in a straight and plumb alignment.... 
1...when taking off the old palings and rails...DO NOT cut the wires that hold the rails onto the posts.  you bend them to free the rail, and reuse them to affix the new rail.
2...Order your new rails in 6.0m lengths, not 5.4.  5.4 is where the fence posts should be set to, but if you are longer in post spacings, even a little, you will not be able to fix the rails over the post.  it is stuff all more money initially to order the longer length.  just trim off the excess as you set each rail. 
Hope this helps...Simon

----------


## verucaboi

> Make sure of 2 things...or your stuffed (not counting whether they are still in a straight and plumb alignment.... 
> 1...when taking off the old palings and rails...DO NOT cut the wires that hold the rails onto the posts.  you bend them to free the rail, and reuse them to affix the new rail.
> 2...Order your new rails in 6.0m lengths, not 5.4.  5.4 is where the fence posts should be set to, but if you are longer in post spacings, even a little, you will not be able to fix the rails over the post.  it is stuff all more money initially to order the longer length.  just trim off the excess as you set each rail. 
> Hope this helps...Simon

  Hi Simon, 
Thanks for that.  We are hoping to get a fencer to come do it all, but we have the original cement posts standing still. 
On a side note, have you always lived in Stratty?  I'm a Maffra boy. 
Leigh

----------


## shortsta

Hi Leigh,
Not always Stratty.  Been here about 8 years.

----------


## DEMAK Timber

> 1...when taking off the old palings and rails...DO NOT cut the wires that hold the rails onto the posts.  you bend them to free the rail, and reuse them to affix the new rail.
> 2...Order your new rails in 6.0m lengths, not 5.4.  5.4 is where the fence posts should be set to, but if you are longer in post spacings, even a little, you will not be able to fix the rails over the post.  it is stuff all more money initially to order the longer length.  just trim off the excess as you set each rail.

  Good Advice, on older fences the post centres are usually 9' as opposed to 2.7M so 6.0m rails are a must. 
A couple of quality contractors that work in the Hallam area are: 
Wally Toogood 0421 613 237
Troy from Fencesational - https://www.facebook.com/Fencesational - 0428720597

----------

